# Wie fängt man am besten Blaufisch??



## Istanblues (21. August 2008)

Fahre bald in den urlaub und wollte euch fragen wie man am besten blaufische überlistet,
welche köder, welche montage und des gleichen

mfg istanblues


----------



## wilhelm (21. August 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Blaufisch??*

Kleine Heringe als Köder,schleppen.


----------



## wallerhund (21. August 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Blaufisch??*

Hey,ich fahre schon seit 10 Jahren ins Ebrodelta,dort fängst du die Bluefisch am besten mit geschleppten Hornhechte am System.Aber vorsicht beim abhaken,die haben verdammt scharfe Zähne.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## lsski (21. August 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Blaufisch??*

Mit Alcohol ! :q


----------



## Mühlkoppe (22. August 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Blaufisch??*

Hej Istanblues,

bei mir hat es am besten gefunzt mit einer ganzen Sardine (muß aber frisch sein) direkt und ohne Blei oder Schwimmer an der losen Leine. Den Köfi am besten von der Steilküste ins aufgewühlte weiße Wasser werfen und bei mäßig gespannter Schnur treiben lassen. Wenn sich ein Bluefish dafür interessiert, dann merkst du das schon. Im Vorfeld die Bremse nicht zu fest einstellen, sonst sprengt der dir die Leine. Stahl ist ein absolutes Muß. Falls du einen an Land bringst, sei vorsichtig, die können beißen und du wärst nicht der Erste, der einen Finger verliert...

Gruß Thorsten


----------



## Istanblues (22. August 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Blaufisch??*

also ich fliege nach istanbul und wollte dort mein glück auf die versuchen, wahrscheinlich von der brücke am goldenen horn, dort sind zich angler und die fangen alle bastard makrelen bis zu 15cm am paternostersystem, ich wollte einen lebendig am haken dran machen.

was für ein gerät sollte ich denn mitnehmen und was für ne schnur stärke?
welchem fisch ähneln sie denn im kampf???????


----------



## Dxlfxn (22. August 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Blaufisch??*

40er Schnur, stabile Rute, ordentliche Rolle, die mindesten 200m davon faßt und ein dickeres Stahlvorfach mit 2/0er Einzelhaken. Laß dir ne Makrele geben, hak den Fisch vor der Rückenflosse ein und laß ihn an langer Leine seinen Blaufisch selbst suchen...

Ach ja: Ein guter Blue kämpft ungefähr so, wie ein türkisches Mofa, was du aus versehen gehakt hast, wenn du beim werfen nicht aufpasst!


----------



## Istanblues (23. August 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Blaufisch??*

tzzzzzzzz 
ich glaub eher dann wie ein Sack Kartoffeln!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:q


----------



## Mühlkoppe (23. August 2008)

*AW: Wie fängt man am besten Blaufisch??*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Ach ja: Ein guter Blue kämpft ungefähr so, wie ein türkisches Mofa, was du aus versehen gehakt hast, wenn du beim werfen nicht aufpasst!



moin,

nee, so eine Beschleunigung schafft noch nicht mal ein aufgebohrtes türkisches Mofa. Höchstens der Fahrer, wenn er merkt, was ihm da grade passiert ist...:q

Gruß Thorsten


----------

